# Photomanipulation Contest!



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Good idea! are we supposed to use your pics and make them our own? If so I can't wait!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, i made a few. I was going to cut the other 2 out, but i got lazy  
























On the bottom it says "what's wrong with you?"









This was really fun! I hope people like mine


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Here are my entries! I hope you like them!

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=untitled-1.jpg

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h...urrent=Bear_Hunter_Under_Saddle_op_716x-1.jpg


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I love your last one!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I love your last one!


Me? Thanks!  Yours were really good too. I love the priceless one :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

myboydoc said:


> appylover31803 said:
> 
> 
> > I love your last one!
> ...


Thanks  and yes it was directed at you


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> myboydoc said:
> 
> 
> > appylover31803 said:
> ...


 I guess there was no one else to direct it at


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

myboydoc said:


> appylover31803 said:
> 
> 
> > myboydoc said:
> ...


That's alright  Don't worry about it  

My fiance will say "come here" and I always ask him "Me?" when we're the only ones in the room.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great entries, Appy and myboydoc!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice job you guys!  I'll try to do one later.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I made 2 more hehe


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Here is the other pic!


http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=884082-1.jpg


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

that is a brilliant idea! ever thought of doing something like that. Let's try these  wanting to throw in these:


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hehe not as good as every one elses but i thought id have a go. the writing is from one of my favourite songs, lets see if any one can guess it lol 

http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e13/southafrica999/?action=view&current=Image2-1.jpg

it doesnt look as nice as it does when its smaller  lol

good luck everyone else


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

South, that is so nice! I have no idea what song it is though.

M2G, i'll try one of your photos in a bit.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks appy i love yours to  really creative  lets wait and see if any one else knows the song lol


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome guys!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> that is a brilliant idea! ever thought of doing something like that. Let's try these  wanting to throw in these:


Your horse is stunning! I absolutely love him! (if he is yours that is) :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

THANK YOU and yes he is my baby. Turning 1 in 2 weeks


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well it's 2 weeks, early, but i thought you (M2G) would like this


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

got another one. sorry appy i used the same photo as the one you used, and you have a great entry i love it 

http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e13/southafrica999/?action=view&current=Image7578.jpg

its my typical photoshop style lol black and white with some colour lol.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thats ok South!

I like your entry too!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is amazing! thank you so much, I love it![/i]


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks appy  its not the greatest i confess i only spent half an hour on it sorry


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

your welcome M2G!

South, i don't spend a lot of time on mine either. I'm going to say the same time frame, about 30 min.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

is the competition still on?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope it still is


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's to bad because i have photoshop I am just no good at cutting out things and adding stuff in. If I manipulate a photo I can only do the entire image as a whole.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

im sure you can just manipulate the photo by doing the whole image  you can also find some great tutorials on the web, that how i learnt to do the black and white with colour images. good luck if you decied to try


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

i would love to learn how to do it. Do you have the links to those sites?


----------



## shadowfax (May 27, 2008)

I'm new to the forum...but there's one! Only took me about 5 minutes, I'll work on a better one soon! =]


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I had my fiance help me with cutting stuff out.

The first thing he told me to do was to use the lasso tool and get the majority of the background out of the picture. Then you move onto the eraser tool. I enlarge the picture a great deal by pressing ctrl plus the + button. And then i just erase everything i don't want in the picture. I periodically make it go back to normal size by pressing ctrl plus the - button just to check my progress.

Edit:

If the background is white, or all the same color, using the wand tool, can take away the background.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you appy. I went really far by reading what you posted but I cant get the picture look nice enough. Once I use the wand once it doesnt let me use it again and I dont know why. It frustrates me to easily so I'll give up for now.

Thanks for the posting tho


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll see if i can take a video of me doing stuff like that on photoshop.
I can't explain well, so that may be it too


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alrightey, will post results on May 29th


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Is it closed. Oh well heres mine


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, feel free to enter until I post results  I'll post a response with just the word closed when it's done


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

My2Geldings, i try my hardest to find it  just cant remeber where the tutorial is now lol. its not a hard technique and is easily picked up once it is done once lol 

Kiki and shadowfax i love your entries 

edit: i found the page  here My2Geldings its a bit brief so if you need any help just ask. i just use different colours and different ways of colouring the image.

http://www.pinoy7.com/psptutorials/9/wildthang/p1.shtml

oh and im sure you will see it but there is two pages lol, that always gets me lol keep thinking they have left out most of the tutorial and then i see the second page button


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

thank you so very much africa. I will go and use that tutorial and hopefully make sense of things.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

your welcome  have fun


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

some of these are really cute. Is there a prize? :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Here are my enteries!!!!

My Princess Gangster:









Cool dude: Sup?!









This is what all best friends look like! Yay!!!









hope you like them!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha! Love them, it's awesome well done!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Ha ha ha ha! Love them, it's awesome well done!


Thank you. I spent some time on them! :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*I'm a day late.. sorry!!*

Please forgive this post being a day late... heh... life got in the way!!

Since there ended up being more pitures than I counted on, I've divided each section up:

Picture 1 - grey horse:
Winner: Rachluvshorses4eva
Second: shadowfax
Third: myboydoc
Honorable mentions: Appy's "What Attitude" entry

Picture 2 - bay horse:
Winner: southafrica1001 
Second: Appy's "Elegance" entry
Third: myboydoc 

Picture 3 - paint horse:
Winner: myboydoc
Second: Appy's "priceless" entry


Pictures 4 & 5 - M2G's Colt:
Winner: Appy's Birthday picture
Second: southafrica1001


I should have mentioned everyone's name who entered under each heading - if I missed you, please please please forgive me and let me know - I'm very scatterbrained today and it could just mean I somehow missed your entry, it doens't mean it was bad! 

CONGRATS EVERYONE, you all had great entries!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Yay! I won! Thanks JDI! I received a kiss! lol j/k


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It was a lot of fun to see what people did with the photos. I will work on trying to figure out my photoshop skills. See if I can put something together in the future!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

wow! I was pretty sure that appys priceless one on the paint would win. Thanks JDI! Awsome pics everybody!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

yaya first thing ive won hehe lol only joking. congratulations everyone  and thankyou JustDressageIt


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Everyone did such a great job! Congrats everyone!


----------



## emr (May 12, 2008)

*new whisker products available*

Introducing the new "Paul Equine Mitchell whisker control" . Find at your local whisker salon soon.


----------



## emr (May 12, 2008)

Opps...guess I am too late! I just love that photo with the whiskers so perfect. I am still trying to figure this forum out...I could not figure out how to have the writing on the photo.


----------

